# FRIDAY NIGHTS IN STOCKTON



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

A KICK IT SPOT FOR ALL TO COME AND ENJOY. STARTS EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AT 6PM TILL WHENEVER


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Had a good time at weber point with the homies.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 4 2011, 10:57 PM~20019277
> *A KICK IT SPOT FOR ALL TO COME AND ENJOY. STARTS EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AT 6PM TILL WHENEVER
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Brandon


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 4 2011, 11:13 PM~20019447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jack?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2011, 11:13 PM~20019444
> *Had a good time at weber point with the homies.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2011, 11:20 PM~20019521
> *Sup Jack?
> *


chillin thanks again fellas for gettn me up and goin :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ANT DOG AKA 209 TIME WHERE ARE THE DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM PICS :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

nice pics B


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 4 2011, 10:57 PM~20019277
> *A KICK IT SPOT FOR ALL TO COME AND ENJOY. STARTS EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AT 6PM TILL WHENEVER
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LINE UP


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20019573
> *ANT DOG AKA 209 TIME WHERE ARE THE DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM PICS  :biggrin:
> *






























WHAT PIC'S....YOU MEAN THESE........ :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

NOT BAD FOR NIGHT PIC'S


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

new style where was you at 2nite it was cool now we got to get it started


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

BILL JACK was having a lil problem with his weekend girl (his cadi) she said FUCK YOU fool it's only FRIDAY......  





































its all good the homies came to the rescue.....good lookin out everybody, the BBQ is on big bill tomorrow........ :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 5 2011, 12:19 AM~20020054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuelling up to head to webers point lacs dont roll on air


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Tight pics :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DAMNNNNNNNNN THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 5 2011, 12:10 AM~20019987
> *new style where was you at 2nite it was cool now we got to get it started
> *


Mike be looking for u next friday


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Mar 5 2011, 12:32 AM~20020129
> *Tight pics :biggrin:
> *


See u next friday.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 5 2011, 12:10 AM~20019987
> *new style where was you at 2nite it was cool now we got to get it started
> *


had a meeting... :biggrin: plus my car was dirty :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 5 2011, 08:41 AM~20020994
> *had a meeting... :biggrin: plus my car was dirty :biggrin:
> *



You guys know the V.P. Can't be missing no meetings, he might have to give himself a fine $$$$ lol


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 5 2011, 08:41 AM~20020994
> *had a meeting... :biggrin: plus my car was dirty :biggrin:
> *


you could have washed it be for you went to the meeting if your not there next friday we go FINE YOUR ASS LOL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 5 2011, 10:39 PM~20025289
> *you could have washed it be for you went to the meeting if your not there next friday we go FINE YOUR ASS LOL
> *




LMAO!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Mar 5 2011, 05:32 PM~20023524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kiss my ass... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 6 2011, 09:20 AM~20026891
> *kiss my ass... :biggrin:
> *



such anger.......relax :roflmao:


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

billjack they put u on blast but I had to help out my ex memberlay m low

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 6 2011, 09:20 AM~20026891
> *kiss my ass... :biggrin:
> *


wow anger classes is on thursday and thats good cuz its the nite b4 LOL


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Mar 6 2011, 08:09 PM~20030807
> * billjack they put u on blast but I had to help out my ex memberlay m low
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

low rider b b q in the park this sunday march 13th in stockton ca at oak park on alpine bring your own pit and enjoy the day


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Mar 6 2011, 04:03 PM~20028985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

im coming through on 3 wheels Friday..... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 7 2011, 11:21 PM~20039300
> *im coming through on 3 wheels Friday..... :biggrin:
> *


make sure they 14"wheels


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 7 2011, 11:38 PM~20039445
> *make sure they 14"wheels
> *



Lol


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 FRIDAY NIGHTS


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

One more day Jack


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 5 2011, 12:33 AM~20020141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2011, 10:33 AM~20058797
> *One more day Jack
> *


what up mike im working in town today so i will be at the at the point rollin on my new rims :biggrin: 22s :0


----------



## conejo82 (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope to see all the true riders out tommeow night Friday night in Stockton everyone be there by 6:00pm . See u all there tommrow u know I will be there I am a true rider homies :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by conejo82_@Mar 10 2011, 11:59 PM~20065126
> * I hope to see all the true riders out tommeow night Friday night in Stockton everyone be there by 6:00pm . See u all there tommrow u know I will be there I am a true rider homies :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:  uffin:    :biggrin:
> *


Sup Conejo? come this piston pump


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 10 2011, 10:45 AM~20058892
> *what up mike im working in town today so i will be at the at the point rollin on my new rims  :biggrin: 22s :0
> *


hope those rims goin on the k5 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

good turn out


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

its getting biger hope the rest of the car clubs in stockton cum out next friday nite


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

STOCKTON ARENA


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

sick pics fellas


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Had another good Friday night hangin out with everyone, LET'S KEEP THIS GOIN ALL SUMMER .....................................TTT


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Had a goodtime Nice pics


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2011, 06:25 AM~20073924
> *Had a goodtime Nice pics
> *


sinfull did it againe with sum nice as pics keep up the good work branden


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ALL THE HOMIES JUST CHILLIN HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

209TIME CAME THRU WITH MORE PICS. VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 12 2011, 01:05 PM~20075532
> *209TIME CAME THRU WITH MORE PICS. VERY NICE :thumbsup:
> *


he must of got tired cuz he took more than that well noing him he will get to the rest when he wake up or find some time


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 12 2011, 01:36 PM~20075692
> *he must of got tired cuz he took more than that well noing him he will get to the rest when he wake up or find some time
> *


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

you like that uh 209time  now find some time pimpen


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 12 2011, 12:03 AM~20073465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 13 2011, 12:14 AM~20079242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ANYBODY RAIN RIDIN ON A FRIDAY???........


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

come on man thats just like saying lets all get together and hit the freeway well look modesto is go find a park on a nice sunday when the pic is not on the same sunday as stockton and thats the sunday that we all can met and envade modesto with a line so deep that they dont have no choice but to come to stockton and be as deep as we can be on that day if ant nobody scared to go 20mins down the freeway


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

Have at it


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Mar 18 2011, 04:56 PM~20123927
> *come on man thats just like saying lets all get together and hit the freeway well look modesto is go find a park on a nice sunday when the pic is not on the same sunday as stockton and thats the sunday that we all can met and envade modesto with a line so deep that they dont have no choice but to come to stockton and be as deep as we can be on that day if ant nobody scared to go 20mins down the freeway
> *


:uh: :nono:  :no:...TOPIC SAYS FRIDAY NIGHTS IN STOCKTON


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Ghetto187 (Aug 7, 2010)

Dope Pics... I Used To Visit Stockton Everytime I Went To Modesto, Ca


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ghetto187_@Mar 20 2011, 08:38 PM~20138597
> *Dope Pics... I Used To Visit Stockton Everytime I Went To Modesto, Ca
> *



WE TRYING TO GET IT CRACKIN AGAIN..... :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> THATS A CLEAN ASS CADI RAG LOOKING GOOD


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> > THATS A CLEAN ASS CADI RAG LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

i see you in here ant dogg aka 209 time :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

still went down...stacking method


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 21 2011, 11:26 AM~20142590
> *i see you in here ant dogg aka 209 time  :biggrin:
> *



YEA MAN JUST PEEPIN OUT THE THREAD......YOU KNOW


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> > THATS A CLEAN ASS CADI RAG LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Bump Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> > THATS A CLEAN ASS CADI RAG LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Bump Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

looks like friday night need to be at stockton customs


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

YEA WHAT HE SAID ^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Can somebody give me the info how to get there from sac


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
G
I
F
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 25 2011, 05:22 AM~20176409
> *T
> G
> I
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Mar 25 2011, 06:27 AM~20176423
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Rob


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

anybody rollin today???


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 25 2011, 11:58 AM~20178505
> *anybody rollin today???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C1BAD75 (Nov 7, 2009)

damn i wish i would have read this earlier


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Mar 24 2011, 09:57 PM~20174615
> *Can somebody give me the info how to get there from sac
> *



from SAC take I-5 south, when you get to STOCKTON take the DOWNTOWN STOCKTON exit, stay in the left hand lane and you will see ELDORADO STREET / DOWNTOWN STOCKTON turn left, go to the second stop light that will be Weber Ave. turn left at Weber Ave and go down a couple of blocks and your there.....everybody will be chillin on the right hand side near the water........ :biggrin:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

frm....3/11/11


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

T
T
T
FOR STOCKTON


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

just got word that 209 time and stockton customs is supplying drinks and bbq tonight :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

cant wait to ride............ :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 1 2011, 02:50 PM~20237459
> *just got word that 209 time and stockton customs is supplying drinks and bbq tonight  :biggrin:
> *


u know we do  it


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Apr 1 2011, 02:50 PM~20237459
> *just got word that 209 time and stockton customs is supplying drinks and bbq tonight  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO... APRIL FOOLS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

nice meeting u homies last night,any pics 209time?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Damn, how am I missing out on all this?? Mike, is this what you were talking about the other day at the park?? Went to the fights last night though...could have come thru anyways and parked right there and walked to the the Arena!! :0 Next Friday.........


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Apr 2 2011, 11:04 AM~20242404
> *nice meeting u homies last night,any pics 209time?
> *



Nice meeting you guys out there, that's cool you guys put them nice ass rides on the road and came to stockton to kick it.....much props for that!!!


Pic's coming soon


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

FIRST ONE THERE........ :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

clean clean ass 67 Caprice


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

1937 CADI.......ONE CLEAN ASS RIDE!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 2 2011, 11:15 PM~20246075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THE FIRST ONE TO LEAVE LOL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 3 2011, 08:47 PM~20251455
> *AND THE FIRST ONE TO LEAVE LOL
> *





GOT JOKES.....


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 4 2011, 12:06 AM~20253073
> *GOT JOKES.....
> *


SOME BODY HAD TO PUT A SMILE ON YOUR FACE B4 YOU WENT SLEEP 209 TIME TIME


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

MEETING SPOT TO GO TO LAY M LOW COME OUT B B Q SATURDAY APRIL 9TH IS TRACY BLVD AND 205 AT THE SHEEL GAS STATION AT 1100 AM LEAVEING AT 1130 AM THE THAT NITE SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR HOP FIRST PLACE 500 DOLLARS 2ND PLACE TROPHY AND THE HOP STARTS AT 730 PM 50 DOLLARS TO ENTER THE HOP SEE THE TRUE RIDERS AT THE MEETING SPOT


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2011, 12:04 PM~20256143
> *ttt
> *


IS STOCKTON CUSTOMS STRIKING DOWN THE FREEWAY


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

WISH I DIDNT WORK NIGHTS... :angry: :angry:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 4 2011, 10:45 PM~20261785
> *WISH I DIDNT WORK NIGHTS... :angry:  :angry:
> *



I WILL DRIVE THE 65 FOR YOU....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

HOW MANY RIDERS FROM STOCKTON ARE MAKING THE RIDE APRIL 9TH WELL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

T T T.....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Whats up Ant


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 5 2011, 07:29 PM~20268740
> *Whats up Ant
> *



Which one you know there are three of us on here....lol


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 5 2011, 08:57 AM~20263941
> *I WILL DRIVE THE 65 FOR YOU.......  :thumbsup:
> *


U CAN DRIVE THE 7 OH ITS ALMOST DONE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I will roll that bright ass red Mother fucker all day!!!.....looking nice, fender trim and side moldings......FTW!


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 5 2011, 08:32 PM~20269526
> *I will roll that bright ass red Mother fucker all day!!!.....looking nice, fender trim and side moldings......FTW!
> *


OH YES ALL THAT WILL GO ON AFTER ITS BUFFED...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 5 2011, 08:27 PM~20269477
> *U CAN DRIVE THE 7 OH ITS ALMOST DONE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Where did you get this one from Rich??


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 5 2011, 08:40 PM~20269610
> *:0  :0 Where did you get this one from Rich??
> *


I GOT IT LIKE 2 YEARS AGO JEFF WENT N PICKED IT UP FOR ME IN REDWOOD CITY, I HAD GOT ANOTHER 68 DROP, THEN SOLD IT N GOT THIS CUS I ALREADY HAD A 68 N ALWAYS LIKED THE 70... SO I JUST NOW GOT AROUND TO DOING SOMTHING WITH IT.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 5 2011, 08:44 PM~20269653
> *I GOT IT LIKE 2 YEARS AGO JEFF WENT N PICKED IT UP FOR ME IN REDWOOD CITY, I HAD GOT ANOTHER 68 DROP, THEN SOLD IT N GOT THIS CUS I ALREADY HAD A 68 N ALWAYS LIKED THE 70... SO I JUST NOW GOT AROUND TO DOING SOMTHING WITH IT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 5 2011, 08:47 PM~20269695
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



FRANK YOU NEED SOME 26'S ON THE 67.....RICH GOT A EXTRA SET FOR YOU.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 6 2011, 11:20 AM~20273993
> *FRANK YOU NEED SOME 26'S ON THE 67.....RICH GOT A EXTRA SET FOR YOU.
> *


:scrutinize: :nono: :scrutinize: :nono: SO I TAKE IT YOU WANNA TRADE RIMS FOR THE WEEKEND


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 4 2011, 12:42 AM~20253158
> *MEETING SPOT TO GO TO LAY M LOW COME OUT B B Q SATURDAY APRIL 9TH IS TRACY BLVD AND 205 AT THE SHEEL GAS STATION AT 1100 AM LEAVEING AT 1130 AM THE THAT NITE SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR HOP FIRST PLACE 500 DOLLARS 2ND PLACE TROPHY AND THE HOP STARTS AT 730 PM 50 DOLLARS TO ENTER THE HOP SEE THE TRUE RIDERS AT THE MEETING SPOT
> *


3 DAYS LEFT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 5 2011, 11:35 AM~20265062
> *HOW MANY RIDERS FROM STOCKTON ARE MAKING THE RIDE APRIL 9TH WELL
> *


 :ugh: :nono:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 6 2011, 08:29 PM~20278384
> *:ugh:  :nono:
> *


MIKE YOU NO WHAT YOU GO DO WITH THAT FINGER I HOPE YOU USE SOME GELL


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CONCERT APRIL 30TH PERFORMING LIVE BIG TONE, LIL CONER, TITO B, DA CONNECTION, SONNY BOY LOCSTER, KRIMINAL, CISKO P.B.C., LOWDOWN AND MORE CHECK OUT THE FLYER!!!!










THIS EVENT IS AT PINKY'S ON THE RIVER IN NICOLAUS CA, THAT IS IN BETWEEN SACRAMENTO AND WOODLAND CA, AND IS A BENEFIT SHOW FOR VICTOR "CHIWIE" RODRIGUEZ OF STOCKTON CALIFAS PLEASE COME SHOW SUPPORT $10 COVER MUST BE 21 AND UP PLENTY OF PISTO AND LADIES ARE FREE BEFORE 10 PM NORTHERN AND CENTRAL CALIFAS TOP CHICANO RAPPERS PERFORMING LIVE.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Show Out Entertainment Car Hop has been canceled, But the Lay M Low Come Out Day Bar B Que is still on and the meeting place and time is still the same in the city of Tracy.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 7 2011, 11:14 PM~20288611
> *MIKE YOU NO WHAT YOU GO DO WITH THAT FINGER I HOPE YOU USE SOME GELL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 7 2011, 11:14 PM~20288611
> *MIKE YOU NO WHAT YOU GO DO WITH THAT FINGER I HOPE YOU USE SOME GELL
> *




lmao


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SO THERES GONNA BE CRUISING TONIGHT?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 8 2011, 06:26 PM~20294616
> *SO THERES GONNA BE CRUISING TONIGHT?
> *




we dont cruise we just post up and kick it........and the po po dont bother us!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 8 2011, 07:27 PM~20294987
> *we dont cruise we just post up and kick it........and the po po dont bother us!
> *


You headed out tonight Ant? I'm about to go check it out


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

alright then weber point?


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 8 2011, 06:26 PM~20294616
> *SO THERES GONNA BE CRUISING TONIGHT?
> *


NOBODYS BLOWN IT UP LIKE THEY WERE LAST WEEK... MAYBE ITS PLAYED OUT ALREADY.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 8 2011, 07:44 PM~20295112
> *NOBODYS BLOWN IT UP LIKE THEY WERE LAST WEEK... MAYBE ITS PLAYED OUT ALREADY.... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WOW I DID A DRIVE BY ON MY WAY TO MODESTO IT LOOKED LIKE ONLY 5 CARS WERE THERE IT WILL POP IF THE CAR CLUBS WOULD COME OUT THEY MITE BE WAITING FOR THE SUMMER BUT WHO NOSE EAST PALO ALTO BOUND IN THE MORNING AND IL PROBLEY HIT THE FAIR GROUNDS SUNDAY IT MITE BE CRACKIN


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

it was good meeting yall out there and ill see yall at shell in Tracy


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Apr 8 2011, 06:44 PM~20295112
> *NOBODYS BLOWN IT UP LIKE THEY WERE LAST WEEK... MAYBE ITS PLAYED OUT ALREADY.... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


IT COULD B THE GAS PRICES R SO HIGH TOO...PEOPLE WAITING FOR THE SUMMER.......TO GET THERE CRUZ ON..... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 9 2011, 02:07 AM~20296240
> *WOW I DID A DRIVE BY ON MY WAY TO MODESTO IT LOOKED LIKE IT CRACKIN
> *


 :biggrin: WUT HAPPEN SMILEY...UR CREPT BY LIK A NUN SNEAKIN BACK INTO THE CONVENT...EVEN YOUR JAMES BROWN TAPE SCREAMED OUT 'LIKE A DULL KNIFE..JUST AINT CUTTIN...JUS TALKIN LOUD,,AINT SAYIN NOTHIN" :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 9 2011, 08:31 AM~20296977
> *:biggrin: WUT HAPPEN SMILEY...UR CREPT BY LIK A NUN SNEAKIN BACK INTO THE CONVENT...EVEN YOUR JAMES BROWN TAPE SCREAMED OUT  'LIKE A DULL KNIFE..JUST AINT CUTTIN...JUS TALKIN LOUD,,AINT SAYIN NOTHIN" :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHY I KEPT IT MOVEN CUZ IT WASNT ENOUGH CARS OUT THERE FOR ME TO STOP AND SAY A SOMETHING BUT IM HEADED TO EAST PALO ALTO WHERE IT GO A GANG OF CARS AT AND THATS A REASON TO STOP LOL


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 9 2011, 09:54 AM~20297374
> *THATS WHY I KEPT IT MOVEN CUZ IT WASNT ENOUGH CARS OUT THERE FOR ME TO STOP AND SAY A SOMETHING BUT IM HEADED TO EAST PALO ALTO WHERE IT GO A GANG OF CARS AT AND THATS A REASON TO STOP LOL
> *


WUTEVER SUGARFOOT :biggrin: POST PICS OR IT AINT HAPPENIN


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

EVERYONE WAS WAITIN FOR U...WE HEARD U WAS CHARGIN BATTERIES ALL DAY AN WENT AND HAD UR HAIR DID FOR TODAY ( 87 RODNEY 0 JOE COOLEY PERM) :biggrin: :cheesy: GOTTA LOOK GOOD WHEN GOIN BACK TO THE TOWN ROAD :biggrin: HAHA LOL


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lay M Low 8 Chpts_@Apr 9 2011, 02:07 AM~20296240
> *WOW I DID A DRIVE BY ON MY WAY TO MODESTO IT LOOKED LIKE ONLY 5 CARS WERE THERE IT WILL POP IF THE CAR CLUBS WOULD COME OUT THEY MITE BE WAITING FOR THE SUMMER BUT WHO NOSE EAST PALO ALTO BOUND IN THE MORNING AND IL PROBLEY HIT THE FAIR GROUNDS SUNDAY IT MITE BE CRACKIN
> *


 :0 That was a quick trip to Motown cause I seen all of ya'll at the AM PM on Hammer & Eldo on my way home last nite


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Man it was to cold for me last night fuck that! I hate cold weather. You guys know that Weber Point will be blocked off next week for the Asparagus Festival. See you guys out there in two weeks....and the weather should be much better by then.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 9 2011, 10:52 AM~20297654
> *Man it was to cold for me last night fuck that! I hate cold weather. You guys know that Weber Point will be blocked off next week for the Asparagus Festival.  See you guys out there in two weeks....and the weather should be much better by then.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :x:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WHERES THE PIC FROM FRIDAY NITE MAN I WONT TO SEE WHAT I MISSED CUZ IT WENT DOWN IN EAST PALO ALTO A 15 CAR CARAVAN TO THE BAY MAIN


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

whats up anybody going to WEBER POINT tonight?


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 22 2011, 09:48 AM~20396187
> *whats up anybody going to WEBER POINT tonight?
> *


yup I'll be there.


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

I MIGHT GO OUT THERE


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IZZYS68_@Apr 22 2011, 10:11 AM~20396310
> *yup I'll be there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IZZYS68_@Apr 22 2011, 09:11 AM~20396310
> *yup I'll be there.
> *


x2


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SEE YALL OUT THERE


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Apr 22 2011, 09:48 AM~20396187
> *whats up anybody going to WEBER POINT tonight?
> *


after the Lakers play


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

friday nights in stockton or the LAKERS? see you guys next week :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Time everybody going or not tonite :wow:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

nice pics......ha ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST THE ONE AND ONLY *SINFUL1*








:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flip236+Apr 22 2011, 11:54 AM~20396795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD KNOW.....LOL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

Had a nice time out there at the point...catch you guys next time.


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

TTT: :wow:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

OK WERE SUPPOSED TO START HAVING SOME GOOD WEATHER NOW :biggrin: LETS GET THIS FRIDAY NIGHT THING GOING ON THIS FRIDAY NIGHT! AND REMEMBER NEXT FRIDAY IS THE START OF SONIC'S  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

missed last week ooops :biggrin: hangin with you guys or everette & jones bbque :happysad: decisions decisions decisions  either way its good :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 26 2011, 09:45 PM~20428562
> *missed last week ooops :biggrin:    hangin with you guys or everette & jones bbque :happysad:  decisions decisions decisions  either way its good :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for the invite.....


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

IM DOWN FOR THE RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 26 2011, 12:55 PM~20423986
> *OK WERE SUPPOSED TO START HAVING SOME GOOD WEATHER NOW :biggrin: LETS GET THIS FRIDAY NIGHT THING GOING ON THIS FRIDAY NIGHT! AND REMEMBER NEXT FRIDAY IS THE START OF SONIC'S   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



how many cars you guys bringing???


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS FRIDAY NIGHT DOWNTOWN STOCKTON..... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA......I JUST HAD TO POST THAT PICTURE.......LOL


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WE HAVE THREE OPTIONS THIS FRIDAY NIGHT IN STOCKTON

1. SONIC

2. THE WATERFRONT

3. CALI STREET GRILL











OR HIT UP ALL 3...... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TTT.... :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SONICS GONNA CHECK IT OUT THERE ILL HAVE MEXICAN FLAGS AND HUEGA BIRD FLAGS FOR SALE


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. 

**1st place gets trophy and cash pot for each category
**2nd place gets trophy only for each category

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B

For more info contact by PM


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WHO'S RIDIN TO WEBBER POIN TOMORROW NIGHT...........?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

ttt... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WHATS UP EVERYBODY...... :happysad:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2011, 08:18 PM~20596528
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY...... :happysad:
> *


WHAT UP ANT :biggrin:


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt: :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2011, 08:18 PM~20596528
> *WHATS UP EVERYBODY...... :happysad:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## alwayzonurmind (Feb 24, 2011)

ttt


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE IT SHOULD B A NICE FRIDAY TOMORROW ANYBODY GONNA DUST THERE RIDES OFF N BRING EM OUT????


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@May 26 2011, 11:28 AM~20633472
> *LOOKS LIKE IT SHOULD B A NICE FRIDAY TOMORROW ANYBODY GONNA DUST THERE RIDES OFF N BRING EM OUT????
> *


sounds good


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@May 26 2011, 11:28 AM~20633472
> *LOOKS LIKE IT SHOULD B A NICE FRIDAY TOMORROW ANYBODY GONNA DUST THERE RIDES OFF N BRING EM OUT????
> *


im pulling out my boat :biggrin: i did'nt think any one was riding on fridays anymore


----------



## Baby Boy 1969 (Mar 7, 2011)

ttt: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@May 26 2011, 09:52 PM~20637949
> *im pulling out my boat  :biggrin: i did'nt think any one was riding on fridays anymore
> *


YEA I DONT KNO BUT ILL B OUT N ABOUT 209 TIME SAYS HE B OUT, ITS GONNA B A NICE EVENING TO DROP THA TOP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@May 27 2011, 02:02 PM~20641914
> *YEA I DONT KNO BUT ILL B OUT N ABOUT 209 TIME SAYS HE B OUT, ITS GONNA B A NICE EVENING TO DROP THA TOP!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ant Dog 209 where the pics


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@May 27 2011, 11:53 PM~20645195
> *Ant Dog 209 where the pics
> *


it was to cold nobody showed up....


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

t.t.t


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

its official SUNDAYS IN STOCKTON is on and crackin again!!!

starting this month on fathers day the 19th at WEBER POINT come hang out for a _*kick it and cruise*_ up and down Weber St. between Center St. and Lincoln.

parking on both sides of the street.....come early and get the best parks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*SO WHATS UP IS EVERYONE DONE WITH FRIDAY???:dunno: WEATHER SHOULD BE GOOD NOW. JUST ASKING CAUSE THE LAST TIME I WENT OUT THERE ONLY A FEW HEADS SHOWED UP. *


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

I think Modesto is gonna be the spot this Friday, but if I dont go there I will be at WEBER POINT!!!


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

209TIME!!! said:


> I think Modesto is gonna be the spot this Friday, but if I dont go there I will be at WEBER POINT!!!


GRAFFITI NIGHT STATRS TONIGHT BUT STOCKTON OR MOTOWN IM DOWN, IT WOULDNT BE A BAD IDEA TO HIT UP WEBER POINT THO AND MAKE UP FOR LAST FRIDAYS BAD WEATHER AT SONIC... JUST A THOUGHT WHO'S DOWN TO BRING THERE RIDES OUT TODAY???


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Let's hit up weber point this Friday, we have good weather, time to get are kick it on....see you guys there!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

209TIME!!! said:


> Let's hit up weber point this Friday good,we have good weather, time to get are kick it on....see you guys there!


I will come out if you bring the camera


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

TTT ITS FRIDAY


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## IZZYS68 (Feb 21, 2011)

LET'S GET FRIDAY NIGHTS POPPING IN STOCKTONE AGAIN FELLAS


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Bump bump... 2 more day to Friday....???


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Robert84 said:


> Bump bump... 2 more day to Friday....???


 FOR LAY M LOW ITS 2 MORE DAYS 2 SONICZ BURGERS IN MODESTO ITS BETTER TRIED THE FRIDAYS IN STOCKTON LAST YEAR YOU GUYS DONT EVEN KEEP IT GOING ILL RATHER GO KICK IT IN MODESTO ATLEAST THEY [KEEP IT GOING] NOT NOCKING YOU GUYS JUST SAYING IF YOUR GO START SOMETHING ATLEAST [KEEP IT GOING ] AND WE MITE WASTE ARE GAS AND COME [JUST KEEPING IT REAL] :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

bye..hav a safe trip:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Lol....
Bump...
Ttt....
Lol...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Robert84 said:


> Lol....
> Bump...
> Ttt....
> Lol...


Sup Rob?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

BUMP
TTT BUMP
TTT BUMP
BUMP CITY:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Bumpity bump 4 Friday nights in mudville port city fat city stockton.lol lol bump...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Robert84 said:


> Bumpity bump 4 Friday nights in mudville port city fat city stockton.lol lol bump...


:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Its Friday ... bump city ca.....


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Friday


----------

